# Har Ka Naam



## Sardara123 (Feb 9, 2008)

pwrjwqu iehu hir ko nwm ]
kwmDyn hir hir gux gwm ]
sB qy aUqm hir kI kQw ]
nwmu sunq drd duK lQw ]
nwm kI mihmw sMq ird vsY ]
sMq pRqwip durqu sBu nsY ]
sMq kw sMgu vfBwgI pweIAY ]
sMq kI syvw nwmu iDAweIAY ]
nwm quil kCu Avru n hoie ]
nwnk gurmuiK nwmu pwvY jnu koie ]8]2]










This Elysian Tree of miraculous powers is the Name of the Lord.
The Khaamadhayn, the cow of miraculous powers, is the singing of the Glory of the Lord's Name, Har, Har.
Highest of all is the Lord's Speech.
Hearing the Naam, pain and sorrow are removed.
The Glory of the Naam abides in the hearts of His Saints.
By the Saint's kind intervention, all guilt is dispelled.
The Society of the Saints is obtained by great good fortune.
Serving the Saint, one meditates on the Naam.
There is nothing equal to the Naam.
O Nanak, rare are those, who, as Gurmukh, obtain the Naam. ||8||2||


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 9, 2008)

*ਕਉਣ ਤਰਾਜੀ ਕਵਣੁ ਤੁਲਾ ਤੇਰਾ ਕਵਣੁ ਸਰਾਫੁ ਬੁਲ*ਾਵਾ ॥
 koun tharaajee kavan thulaa thaeraa kavan saraaf bulaavaa ||
 What scale, what weights, and what assayer shall I call for You, Lord?
  18 Soohee Guru Nanak Dev 

* ਕਉਣੁ ਗੁਰੂ ਕੈ ਪਹਿ ਦੀਖਿਆ ਲੇਵਾ ਕੈ ਪਹਿ ਮੁਲੁ ਕਰਾਵਾ ॥੧॥*
 koun guroo kai pehi dheekhiaa laevaa kai pehi mul karaavaa ||1||
 From what guru should I receive instruction? By whom should I have Your value appraised? ||1||

* ੇਰੇ ਲਾਲ ਜੀਉ ਤੇਰਾ ਅੰਤੁ ਨ ਜਾਣਾ ॥*
 maerae laal jeeo thaeraa anth n jaanaa ||
 O my Dear Beloved Lord, Your limits are not known.


* ਤੂੰ ਜਲਿ ਥਲਿ ਮਹੀਅਲਿ ਭਰਿਪੁਰਿ ਲੀਣਾ ਤੂੰ ਆਪੇ ਸਰਬ ਸਮਾਣਾ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥*
 thoon jal thhal meheeal bharipur leenaa thoon aapae sarab samaanaa ||1|| rehaao ||
 You pervade the water, the land, and the sky; You Yourself are All-pervading. ||1||Pause||

*ਮਨੁ ਤਾਰਾਜੀ ਚਿਤੁ ਤੁਲਾ ਤੇਰੀ ਸੇਵ ਸਰਾਫੁ ਕਮਾਵਾ ॥*
 man thaaraajee chith thulaa thaeree saev saraaf kamaavaa ||
 Mind is the scale, consciousness the weights, and the performance of Your service is the appraiser.

*ਘਟ ਹੀ ਭੀਤਰਿ ਸੋ ਸਹੁ ਤੋਲੀ ਇਨ ਬਿਧਿ ਚਿਤੁ ਰਹਾਵਾ ॥੨॥*
 ghatt hee bheethar so sahu tholee ein bidhh chith rehaavaa ||2||
 Deep within my heart, I weigh my Husband Lord; in this way I focus my consciousness. ||2||

* ਆਪੇ ਕੰਡਾ ਤੋਲੁ ਤਰਾਜੀ ਆਪੇ ਤੋਲਣਹਾਰਾ ॥*
 aapae kanddaa thol tharaajee aapae tholanehaaraa ||
 You Yourself are the balance, the weights and the scale; You Yourself are the weigher.

*ਆਪੇ ਦੇਖੈ ਆਪੇ ਬੂਝੈ ਆਪੇ ਹੈ ਵਣਜਾਰਾ ॥੩॥*
 aapae dhaekhai aapae boojhai aapae hai vanajaaraa ||3||
 You Yourself see, and You Yourself understand; You Yourself are the trader. ||3||

* ਅੰਧੁਲਾ ਨੀਚ ਜਾਤਿ ਪਰਦੇਸੀ ਖਿਨੁ ਆਵੈ ਤਿਲੁ ਜਾਵੈ ॥*
 andhhulaa neech jaath paradhaesee khin aavai thil jaavai ||
 The blind, low class wandering soul, comes for a moment, and departs in an instant.


* ਤਾ ਕੀ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਰਹਦਾ ਕਿਉ ਕਰਿ ਮੂੜਾ ਪਾਵੈ ॥੪॥੨॥੯॥*
 thaa kee sangath naanak rehadhaa kio kar moorraa paavai ||4||2||9||
 In its company, Nanak dwells; how can the fool attain the Lord? ||4||2||9||

Guru Naanak Dev
​


----------

